# might as well



## airelibre

How do you say "might as well" as in, there's no harm in doing so-and-so? Is it any different when in a sentence, like "we might as well go".


----------



## ystab

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the meaning of this exprsssion largely depends on tone.

יכול גם ככה or גם ככה יכול might do the job here (for more formal register use כך instead of ככה).


----------



## airelibre

I suppose there's the kind of אם כבר אז כבר meaning and then there's a different sense of compromise "Might as well make do with what I've got". I think the meaning is based more on context than on the tone. What other meanings were you thinking of?


----------



## trigel

Can גם ככה יכול also cover "might as well" meaning 'it would make no difference if...'?


----------



## Houndour

For the meaning of 'it would make no difference if...' you can use "באותה מידה אפשר".

Examples: 

It might as well be translated the other way = באותה מידה אפשר לתרגם את זה בצורה השניה
I might as well go home = באותה מידה אני יכול ללכת הביתה


----------



## ystab

I prefer houndour's suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## 2PieRad

Since you have to go to the bank, you _might as well_ go to the grocery store too and buy some [...]


_בגלל שאתה חייב ללכת לבנק, באותה מידה אתה יכול ללכת גם לסופר ולקנות_... 

משהו לא מרגיש נכון. 

אולי טוב יותר להגיד:
_בגלל שאתה חייב ללכת לבנק, גם ככה אתה יכול ללכת גם לסופר ולקנות_
(אני מנחש שזה נשמע יותר טוב לחסר את ה_גם _השני כדי להימנע מחזרה.)

מה דעתכם?

תודה מראש


----------



## amikama

"אם אתה כבר חייב ללכת לבנק,  תקפוץ באותה הזדמנות גם לסופר לקנות ... "
(על "באותה הזדמנות" אפשר לוותר.)

אגב, grocery store זה לא מכולת?


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה

לא בטוח...מכולת יותר קטנה מgrocery store, נראה לי...ואני אישית לא ממש אומר supermarket.


----------

